# Cost of seeing a psychiatrist or therapist



## mk1411 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have been thinking of going to see a psychiatrist or therapist for a while now, but never been able to work up the courage to actually do so. I didn't want to have to experiment with meds for years until something worked. I need to do something because I am not happy with my life and feel like I am going no where, feel no sense of purpose, and hate going through life by myself. I already know they will tell me that I suffer from depression, some SA, and I don't have much trust with people, and then throw me on medication in hopes that my life will magically do a 180 for the better.

I don't know how this is actually going to do anything for my life, but I am willing to give the psychiatrist or therapist a chance and see what happens. Because honestly, I don't know what else to do or where else to turn. Since I am 30, I feel that the time needs to be now if I want to overcome my problems and achieve what I really want out of life, because time is running out for me.


The only thing that I am concerned with now is the cost of medication. My health insurance kind of sucks when it comes to prescriptions. I have to pay so much of of my own pocket to a certain limit, and then insurance will pick up a majority of the costs.


I know that some of you may not want to answer this, but for those that do I appreciate it. What medications do you typically take for SA, depression, or whatever else, and do they typically cost you every month? How many medications do you have to take, and how often? Are there generic options out there (cheaper cost), and are they as effective?


----------



## mk1411 (Jan 11, 2014)

So should I try the psychologist route first, and see how it goes using therapy first? It's kind of scary choosing a psychologist or therapist. There are so many out there close to me, and I want to find the best one for me and my situation. I have no idea where to start, or what to look for.

I don't want to use medication if I don't have to.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

From what you wrote, I would see a psychologist. You can talk together and decide if you need medicine from there, plus understand specifics of paying if you decide to. Congrats on taking positive steps forward, and good luck :]


----------

